
Learning to Predict Without Looking Ahead: World Models Without Fwd Prediction - hardmaru
https://learningtopredict.github.io
======
ArtWomb
Just came here to post this ;)

Obscuring parts of the whole picture. And having an agent attempt to "fill in
the blanks". Seems to be the key to self-learning predictive systems.

In real world, high dimensional spaces, the unpredictability of "black swans"
will certainly need to accounted for by some mechanism. Great work, and if you
are not following @hardmaru on twitter you are certainly missing out!

~~~
hardmaru
Thanks! We still haven’t figured it a way to get this method to work directly
for high dimensional obs space (just used a VAE to compress it for now)

------
wyldfire
This story sounds similar to the AI-plays-hide-and-seek one [1]. More
abstract/general skills than detailed modeling.

[1] [https://www.vox.com/future-perfect/2019/9/20/20872672/ai-
lea...](https://www.vox.com/future-perfect/2019/9/20/20872672/ai-learn-play-
hide-and-seek)

~~~
hardmaru
Here’s the link to the paper referenced in that article:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1909.07528](https://arxiv.org/abs/1909.07528)

